# What is wrong with a black glove?



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

OK, just saw a comment somewhere and it reminded me, the "funny" twitter accounts ie GCW and PSW also take the mickey out of people wearing a black glove?

Where has this come from and what is the problem with it? I dont get it. PS. I own black glove!


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			OK, just saw a comment somewhere and it reminded me, the "funny" twitter accounts ie GCW and PSW also take the mickey out of people wearing a black glove?

Where has this come from and what is the problem with it? I dont get it. PS. I own black glove!
		
Click to expand...

I have a FJ WeatherSof in black when it's wet, does the trick!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			I have a FJ WeatherSof in black when it's wet, does the trick!
		
Click to expand...

From what i read, its OK to own a weather glove that is black, just not a normal one....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2014)

And what is wrong with the pink castle tee?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			And what is wrong with the pink castle tee? 

Click to expand...

Nowt! i use them too!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Nowt! i use them too!! 

Click to expand...

Non Black glove , non black shoes = serious golfer .. :rofl:


Dont wear a glove normally , do have a FJ wet glove in black tho , as per tsped it does the job


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Non Black glove , non black shoes = serious golfer .. :rofl:


Dont wear a glove normally , do have a FJ wet glove in black tho , as per tsped it does the job
		
Click to expand...


+ non black trousers and belts!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			+ non black trousers and belts!
		
Click to expand...

I have black trousers and my belt i use for golf is black too!!

Should i just give up now?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have to admit to buying a black glove at the weekend. Sale on NZ9 gloves in black and green and I liked the look of them so picked up a couple. Never really understood the problem with them to be honest.


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't know about the black glove problem myself as I'm fairly new to the game  

I would wear a black glove if I could get one in FJ Sciflex - but never seen any I did have a little trouble in getting med sized gloves in white !


----------



## Doh (Jul 21, 2014)

I wear a black glove wear black shoes carry a chipper and a ball retriever. I drive the ball a maximum 165yrs with a senior shafted driver. I use any ball that I can find even pink ones and some the dog chewed. 
My clubs are the only set I have ever had Petron Impala's with a 1 and 2 iron in the set. I buy my golf clothing from charity shops or I ask my fellow members for hand me downs even the ladies? 
I get to the club on my bike made up of spare parts from the dump, with my second-hand pencil bag on my back which I have had to darn at the bottom to stop things falling out of the hole that was there.to get out of bunkers I use an old spoon (no it really is an old spoon) and I putt with my foot.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2014)

You look like a Michael jackson tribute act with one black glove

a defence of chippers, ball retrievers and black gloves

seriously, you'll be tying your tee's together next so you don't lose them!!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

therod said:



			You look like a Michael jackson tribute act with one black glove

Click to expand...

Jackson wore a white glove, with sparkly bit on. bit like yours nick, you should get your kids to sew on some sequins for you! 

Chamone!!


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2014)

Black golf glove! <<sharp intake of breath smiley>> bit risky there! They sell them at the pitch & putt I think 

Tom Watson had a blue one on last week and he's 134 years old!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

seriously now, can someone explain the stigma attached to a non-white glove. are you all glove racists? i seriously don't get it!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jul 21, 2014)

This one has passed me by..

I wear a black glove, Nike and MW depending on the weather..

What's the problem.?


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			seriously now, can someone explain the stigma attached to a non-white glove. are you all glove racists? i seriously don't get it!
		
Click to expand...

i love that my comment has triggered a new post  as i said,i dont have a real issue with it, but i do find all the attached stigmatisms very funny. Even worse is putting with a black glove on! 

these gloves that Jonas Blixt wears (Tom Watson also wore at the weekend) are terrible.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			i love that my comment has triggered a new post  as i said,i dont have a real issue with it, but i do find all the attached stigmatisms very funny. Even worse is putting with a black glove on! 

these gloves that Jonas Blixt wears (Tom Watson also wore at the weekend) are terrible.
		
Click to expand...


Why though!!?? what is the reasoning behind it? its a glove! does it really matter what colour it is?? the twitter accounts i mentioned will post pics of people wearing a black glove and ridicule them?!


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Why though!!?? what is the reasoning behind it? its a glove! does it really matter what colour it is?? the twitter accounts i mentioned will post pics of people wearing a black glove and ridicule them?!
		
Click to expand...

I dont really know, but we all need something to laugh at. 

You dont often see the 'better' golfer wearing a black glove but its a vicious circle, do they not wear them because of the stigma, or is it them not wearing them that has caused the stigma.

seems as though my list got removed from the other thread, but another one to add is people that carry their bags with their head through the loop and the strap across their shoulders. another thing that i find funny


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Why though!!?? what is the reasoning behind it? its a glove! does it really matter what colour it is?? the twitter accounts i mentioned will post pics of people wearing a black glove and ridicule them?!
		
Click to expand...

Not that many good black golfers , havent seen a black golf ball , maybe thats it


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Why though!!?? what is the reasoning behind it? its a glove! does it really matter what colour it is?? the twitter accounts i mentioned will post pics of people wearing a black glove and ridicule them?!
		
Click to expand...

You can't rationalise it, but some of the biggest choppers I've played with use; ball retrivers, castle tees, chippers and putt with their black glove on.

to borrow a phrase from one of my now deceased forum heroes...weekend warriors the lot

some things just aren't right


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 21, 2014)

therod said:



			You can't rationalise it, but some of the biggest choppers I've played with use; ball retrivers, castle tees, chippers and putt with their black glove on.

to borrow a phrase from one of my now deceased forum heroes...weekend warriors the lot

some things just aren't right

Click to expand...

Your current infractions expired or what Rodney old bean ?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

nah, im not buying it. I need a new glove, i'm going to buy a black one. or a pink one to match my castle tees! bring it on. Wouldnt be me if i didnt open myself up to some jibes!


----------



## adiemel (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I use castle tees, I wear a black glove and I also putt with a glove on. I use yellow golf balls. So I guess that's me losing playing partners then. lol I seriously have no problem what colour glove I wear. All my golf wear is Dunlop brought from sports direct. It costs me far less from there and is comfy.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			nah, im not buying it. I need a new glove, i'm going to buy a black one. or a pink one to match my castle tees! bring it on. Wouldnt be me if i didnt open myself up to some jibes!

Click to expand...


Must be a competition running somewhere with one for a prize ?  :roflnly kidding mate

No Comment


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			nah, im not buying it. I need a new glove, i'm going to buy a black one. or a pink one to match my castle tees! bring it on. Wouldnt be me if i didnt open myself up to some jibes!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.footjoy.co.uk/catalog/product/60003

full colour palette to choose from Scooter


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2014)

therod said:



			You can't rationalise it, but some of the biggest choppers I've played with use; ball retrivers, castle tees, chippers and putt with their black glove on.

to borrow a phrase from one of my now deceased forum heroes...weekend warriors the lot

some things just aren't right

Click to expand...

Love this post.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Your current infractions expired or what Rodney old bean ? 

Click to expand...

They're infraction free when used in a bomber tribute,  obviously not my words just paraphrasing the great man. 

He'd have been all over this like a rash.

Scott, why don't you start a campaign to normalise black gloves? It could be your life's work:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2014)

Note the 1 black glove when winning the H4H at Blackmoor in 2012, as such, nowt wrong with a black glove and still wear 1 at times.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

therod said:



			Scott, why don't you start a campaign to normalise black gloves? It could be your life's work:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Like this?


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Like this?

View attachment 11553

Click to expand...

you look like Brett Lee having fallen over!!!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2014)

Save the: 
	
before wood takes over!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 21, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Save the: 
	View attachment 11554
before wood takes over!
		
Click to expand...

Available in custom fit with name and phone number in case they are lost


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 21, 2014)

Glove racists.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 21, 2014)

fundy said:



http://www.footjoy.co.uk/catalog/product/60003

full colour palette to choose from Scooter 

Click to expand...

I like the look of some of them!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 21, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Available in custom fit with name and phone number in case they are lost
		
Click to expand...


Now thats a business... this time next year we could all be miwyon airs!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

OK, here is a better one


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2014)

I said normalise , not scare people off, you look like freddie kruger.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			This one has passed me by..

I wear a black glove, Nike and MW depending on the weather..

What's the problem.?
		
Click to expand...

Passed me by also - never heard anyone comment on black golf gloves.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 21, 2014)

White gloves look disgusting after a couple of rounds,  when they are sweaty and grubby


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 21, 2014)

therod said:



			You can't rationalise it, but some of the biggest choppers I've played with use; ball retrivers, castle tees, chippers and putt with their black glove on.

to borrow a phrase from one of my now deceased forum heroes...weekend warriors the lot

some things just aren't right

Click to expand...

You old golf snob you!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2014)

I've used a black golf in winter - oh the shame!

I'd wear one in summer too except it looks to me like black socks and shorts - just a big no no. I only end up chucking gloves away though because they look so manky and mucky after a while and especially so after many sweaty range sessions 

I'm going to try and clean the latest one which is due for the bin!


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2014)

This thread makes me want a black glove and a ball retriever. 

I saw Mickleson in two black gloves yesterday.  He looked beautiful!


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 21, 2014)

Doh said:



			I wear a black glove wear black shoes carry a chipper and a ball retriever. I drive the ball a maximum 165yrs with a senior shafted driver. I use any ball that I can find even pink ones and some the dog chewed. 
My clubs are the only set I have ever had Petron Impala's with a 1 and 2 iron in the set. I buy my golf clothing from charity shops or I ask my fellow members for hand me downs even the ladies? 
I get to the club on my bike made up of spare parts from the dump, with my second-hand pencil bag on my back which I have had to darn at the bottom to stop things falling out of the hole that was there.to get out of bunkers I use an old spoon (no it really is an old spoon) and I putt with my foot.

Click to expand...

As long as you tuck your shirt in and stand IN HNSP, you're fine


----------



## Captainron (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought wearing black gloves was an undercover advertisement of something. You know, like wearing your jeans below your boxer pants......

It let people know you were a bandit without fashion sense or any sense at all


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I thought wearing black gloves was an undercover advertisement of something. You know, like wearing your jeans below your boxer pants......

It let people know you were a bandit without fashion sense or any sense at all 

Click to expand...

I shall wear mine on Sunday with my Loudmouth gear then


----------



## JezzE (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			OK, just saw a comment somewhere and it reminded me, the "funny" twitter accounts ie GCW and PSW also take the mickey out of people wearing a black glove?

Where has this come from and what is the problem with it? I dont get it. PS. I own black glove!
		
Click to expand...

Where would you like me to start...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			Where would you like me to start... 

Click to expand...

From the beginning!! no one has given me a straight answer!!


----------



## JezzE (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			From the beginning!! no one has given me a straight answer!!
		
Click to expand...

Sandy Lyle, 1985 Open, Royal St George's...

The case for the prosecution has no further evidence, your Honour...




Sorry, no idea how to make this picture bigger!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think i've ever seen anyone wearing a black glove, except Alvin Stardust of course


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

JezzE said:



			Sandy Lyle, 1985 Open, Royal St George's...

The case for the prosecution has no further evidence, your Honour...

View attachment 11558


Sorry, no idea how to make this picture bigger!
		
Click to expand...

I was kinda hoping your were going to be my man on the inside of the industry Jezz, your opportunity to be a trailblazer and front the "black glove love" you have let me down with your glove racism.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2014)

My collection


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

nike and footjoy seem to be the only ones whom make black gloves (non all weather)


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			nike and footjoy seem to be the only ones whom make black gloves (non all weather)
		
Click to expand...

I had a mizzy one


----------



## kozmos (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			nike and footjoy seem to be the only ones whom make black gloves (non all weather)
		
Click to expand...

was in sports direct the other day getting the boy some new footie boots, needed a new glove so went and checked them out.. tried on every glove they had except the dunlop being a bit of a brand snob.. wasnt happy with any of them, so decided to try the dunlops  well.... black glove with green stretchy mesh fabric over the knuckle and one of the softest leathers i've ever felt on the palms.. rrp 13.99 or 2 for eleven squid BARGAIN!!! Best glove ever...


----------



## sev112 (Jul 21, 2014)

I got grief today for "accepting" a SRIXON lady ball (good for my swing speed), having a Pink Ping shirt on - from someone using pink castle tees.


----------



## John_R7 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have heard in the past but have no evidence for the following:-
Coloured gloves are not as soft due to the dye affecting the fabric and making them 'harder'.

This may be decades old theory with latest materials etc. or who I heard it from could have been making it up!

I have in the past used coloured gloves and probably would again if the price was right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2014)

Always used SciFlex gloves as their coloured patches often go well with my myriad of shoes. Yes I am that sad. I've never had a black glove and to be honest not 100% certain I've seen anyone wearing one although I've never checked that closely. Where did the hatred come from. Jezz has produced Lyle as exhibit A but surely the die was cast long before then


----------



## Alan P Mills (Jul 21, 2014)

What's wrong with pink castle tees? It's the only consistent part of my game!


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm going to get me one of those fj in purple just to see my pp faces!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2014)

kozmos said:



			was in sports direct the other day getting the boy some new footie boots, needed a new glove so went and checked them out.. tried on every glove they had except the dunlop being a bit of a brand snob.. wasnt happy with any of them, so decided to try the dunlops  well.... black glove with green stretchy mesh fabric over the knuckle and one of the softest leathers i've ever felt on the palms.. rrp 13.99 or 2 for eleven squid BARGAIN!!! Best glove ever...
		
Click to expand...

You mean these, bought some yesterday


----------



## Jungle (Jul 21, 2014)

Mother in law got me a black glove for Christmas, I've bumped off every visit since.

:rofl:   :mmm:


----------



## kozmos (Jul 22, 2014)

GB72 said:



			You mean these, bought some yesterday

View attachment 11565

Click to expand...

yep that's the little beauty :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2014)

GB72 said:



			You mean these, bought some yesterday

View attachment 11565

Click to expand...

Far too much green to call that a 'black glove' IMO, its non committal :smirk:

As for 'softness', all my black gloves wear very well, however a really soft white Strata TM glove I bought last week fell apart after 27 holes on Friday :angry:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

anyway, can we stop calling black gloves coloured? its disrespectful and glove racist, they are black, not coloured.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jul 22, 2014)

I wear a navy weathersof

Lasting much better than the white Weathersof's I have


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2014)

Tommy Smith and John Carlos got themselves into hot water in 1968 when they each wore a black glove.  Tommy Smith must have been a left hander as he wore it on his right hand.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tommy Smith and John Carlos got themselves into hot water in 1968 when they each wore a black glove.  Tommy Smith must have been a left hander as he wore it on his right hand.
		
Click to expand...

what was the hot water about?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			what was the hot water about?
		
Click to expand...

Black Power - ah @Rooter you are showing your age - or maybe we both are


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Black Power - ah @Rooter you are showing your age - or maybe we both are 

Click to expand...

Sorry, just clicked who and what you were referring too, I was 7 at those Olympics


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Sorry, just clicked who and what you were referring too, I was 7 at those Olympics 

Click to expand...

I wasn't


----------



## Hovisbap (Jul 22, 2014)

Errm


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

Hovisbap said:



			Errm


View attachment 11579

Click to expand...

Yes!!! Well plays that man! So is seve a merchant banker???!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Blimey I didn't realise there was an issue with black gloves ? What about those FJ spectrum ones


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hovisbap said:



			Errm


View attachment 11579

Click to expand...

Just because it was ok in the 70s, doesn't make it ok now, just ask jimmy and Rolf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey I didn't realise there was an issue with black gloves ? What about those FJ spectrum ones
		
Click to expand...

Those spectrum ones look the business!


----------



## IainP (Jul 22, 2014)

Been thinking about this, I'm thinking if my forearms are visible then it has to be white. But in the darker months when they are covered then I may be partial to a non white glove. Don't have any now, but not ruling it out.


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2014)

therod said:



			Just because it was ok in the 70s, doesn't make it ok now, just ask jimmy and Rolf
		
Click to expand...



Mate of mine plays with a black and a white glove, and not on the same hand. Black glove on a par with golf shoes with football stripes on them.


----------



## Hovisbap (Jul 23, 2014)

therod said:



			Just because it was ok in the 70s, doesn't make it ok now, just ask jimmy and Rolf
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2015)

Rooter said:



			OK, just saw a comment somewhere and it reminded me, the "funny" twitter accounts ie GCW and PSW also take the mickey out of people wearing a black glove?

Where has this come from and what is the problem with it? I dont get it. PS. I own black glove!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe JB Holmes will do well today


----------



## Slab (Jun 22, 2015)

Played a pairs game yesterday, one of our opponents was wearing a black glove... we won 2&1... nuff said!


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2015)

What about a light blue one like Tom Watson is wearing for St. Andrews farewell?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

He looked very cool.


----------



## shagster (Jul 17, 2015)

Footjoy spectrum 
beautiful glove but they are getting hard to get hold of, especially mens purple gloves.
just brought a green and an orange,
about Â£15, but shop around

Shagster


----------



## Sharktooth (Jul 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I have black trousers and my belt i use for golf is black too!!

Should i just give up now?
		
Click to expand...

A Goth Golfer?


----------



## colint (Jul 18, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with black gloves, or castle tees for that matter. In any amateur sport it seems the weekend warriors like us try to come with an unknown set of 'rules' that we can use to somehow set ourselves above newbies. It's really just what a sport with falling participation needs, a nice inner clique taking the pi$$ out of new players. It's not as if there are enough often ridiculous actual rules and dress codes to adhere to is it ?

I think it actually takes a bit of bottle to start playing golf, incredibly hard game and we all know how intimidating it can be the first few times you stand on the tee with people watching. The last thing newbies need is some self important d1ckhead sniggering at the them for the kit they're using.

Wear what you want, use what you want within the rules and play your own game and maybe try to encourage newbies. Amazes me that stuff like this comes up so often directly from the magazine on their social media feeds and then we have articles in the mag worrying about how we can encourage people to play. Moronic


----------



## Rooter (Jul 18, 2015)

I have moved on to a red glove. black is so last year!


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 18, 2015)

I is confoos'd, is there an issue with black gloves, is it summat like blokes that have their right ear pierced or women who wear comfortable shoes (You know, them that bats for tother side if you gets my drift) or is it summat more sinister !...

I use a "Texas wedge" I don't use a "driver" my stand bags not made by "Callaway or Taylor Made" I don't wear the latest greatest "FJ shoes" I don't use "GPS or a Rangefinder" and I'll use the balls that I find when I'm cutting the rough (if I spot em before I chop em up that is) and I wear a glove on my left hand regardless of colour or condition, the only thing I draw the line at is using crap clubs cos I likes me shinies !...:thup:


----------

